# City of Beaumont EMS (TX)



## TransportJockey (Jul 7, 2011)

Yep, it's that time again. Just got a call from Beaumont asking me to come test. I am confused though since I thought Acadian ran EMS in that area of TX. This application is well over a year old so it was a surprise I would get any notice from them at all. I can't find much about them and was wondering what anyone has heard?


----------



## shfd739 (Jul 7, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> Yep, it's that time again. Just got a call from Beaumont asking me to come test. I am confused though since I thought Acadian ran EMS in that area of TX. This application is well over a year old so it was a surprise I would get any notice from them at all. I can't find much about them and was wondering what anyone has heard?



Good luck. Beaumont EMS does the 911 for the city. Acadian does the county and the other cities. 


Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## BigPoppa (Jul 7, 2011)

http://www.cityofbeaumont.com/health_ems.htm


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 7, 2011)

BigPoppa said:


> http://www.cityofbeaumont.com/health_ems.htm



Lol, that's the one site I'd found when searching for information  And the site I had to go to to put my application in at.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 7, 2011)

shfd739 said:


> Good luck. Beaumont EMS does the 911 for the city. Acadian does the county and the other cities.
> 
> 
> Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller



Thanks man. Makes sense now. I've gotta call them back tomorrow to see about when they want to test... Long drive


----------



## shfd739 (Jul 7, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> Thanks man. Makes sense now. I've gotta call them back tomorrow to see about when they want to test... Long drive



Hopefully you can get it set up. That's a very long drive. I'm in san Antonio if you need to stop along the way. 

From what I've heard Beaumont EMS is a small but good third service. Should be a nice move if it all works out for you. 


Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 7, 2011)

shfd739 said:


> Hopefully you can get it set up. That's a very long drive. I'm in san Antonio if you need to stop along the way.
> 
> From what I've heard Beaumont EMS is a small but good third service. Should be a nice move if it all works out for you.
> 
> ...



Sounds good man  I actually have my grandmother living in Beorne, so she's offered a place... Easiest way down there looks to be the same route I took to MCHD, just farther south on US287.
And I'm glad you've heard good things about them... and as for small? They run more than 10x the amount of calls as the last third service city EMS I worked for in TX (Town of Pecos City)


----------



## phildo (Jul 8, 2011)

Come on, we need people. You apply online, but don't rely on the HR dept.  Call the office so the manager knows to look for you.  409-880-3922  Tell them you applied and when so that they can ask hr about you. We have really good benefits.  90/10 bluecross blueshield. TMRS retirement.  If you are looking this direction, also check out City of Baytown EMS (east of Houston), Montgomery County Hospital District(north of Houston), Harris County ESD 1, and City of LaPorte(south of Baytown) . Hays County(San Marcos, near San Antonio and Austin), Washington County( Brenham, where they make Blue Bell ice cream), Williamson County(north of Austin).   All 3rd service.  Acadian is big in Texas, and getting bigger.  Not everyone's cup of tea, though.  Wages are decent.  The further north you go, the lower they get.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 8, 2011)

phildo said:


> Come on, we need people. You apply online, but don't rely on the HR dept.  Call the office so the manager knows to look for you.  409-880-3922  Tell them you applied and when so that they can ask hr about you. We have really good benefits.  90/10 bluecross blueshield. TMRS retirement.  If you are looking this direction, also check out City of Baytown EMS (east of Houston), Montgomery County Hospital District(north of Houston), Harris County ESD 1, and City of LaPorte(south of Baytown) . Hays County(San Marcos, near San Antonio and Austin), Washington County( Brenham, where they make Blue Bell ice cream), Williamson County(north of Austin).   All 3rd service.  Acadian is big in Texas, and getting bigger.  Not everyone's cup of tea, though.  Wages are decent.  The further north you go, the lower they get.


I actually got a call from a number ending in 3779 yesterday  Need to call back today  I'm looking forward to hopefully coming down to test soon, just gotta get it worked out with my schedule at my current service (it's a damned long drive for me). 
As for the others, I already did the hiring process with MCHD and wasn't selected (passed all the tests though), can't work for WCEMS since I'm not a medic. I will check out the others though! Thanks 
EDIT: Looks like the majority of those service either aren't hiring right now or want only medics  Guess I'll have to wait on them. As for Beaumont... Not sure if I'm gonna be able to do it. They want me to come down by next Thursday to take my written on thursday and the PAT on Friday morning... Currently I'm scheduled to work a 16 hour shift at my current service on Thursday... Crap.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 8, 2011)

Jsut got off the phone with the EMS Manager... He told me to call HR and give them several ranges of dates that I can come down to test and they'd work something out  Also got offered if I want while I'm there to get a tour of one or two stations and the trucks. And he told me a little about the SOPs for EMT-Is... I think I'm drooling still.


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 8, 2011)

shfd739 said:


> Hopefully you can get it set up. That's a very long drive. I'm in san Antonio if you need to stop along the way.
> 
> From what I've heard Beaumont EMS is a small but good third service. Should be a nice move if it all works out for you.
> 
> ...



What part of the city do you cover?


----------



## shfd739 (Jul 8, 2011)

It all depends on call volume and where i happen to be. Usually I'm around loop 410 near i10 or up 281 near loop 1604. I'm on a CCT unit so dispatch tends to keep us in the city to be closer to the hospitals. The rest of our  units are over the county since that is our 911 contract. 


Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 8, 2011)

Nice. I'm over at 35 & Rittiman area, and up at Schertz. I'm sure I've ran into you before, I see the CCTs all the time

Sorry for high-jacking your thread JT  Back on track, if all else fails, come work in good ol' SA town! Shfd and I will look out for ya


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 8, 2011)

Not a problem guys  and if I.could find 911 work in the area I'd apply for the SA area. Hoping I can work something out in the Beaumont area. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 8, 2011)

Schertz just lost several I's, they may be looking for some in the near future. Great and fairly progressive system just outside of SA. I can find out about san marcos hays co. too if Beaumont doesn't work out


----------



## shfd739 (Jul 8, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Nice. I'm over at 35 & Rittiman area, and up at Schertz. I'm sure I've ran into you before, I see the CCTs all the time
> 
> Sorry for high-jacking your thread JT  Back on track, if all else fails, come work in good ol' SA town! Shfd and I will look out for ya



Who do you work for..If you dont mind me asking....send a PM if youd like.


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 8, 2011)

Not at all, I work SA Fire and Schertz EMS


----------



## shfd739 (Jul 8, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Not at all, I work SA Fire and Schertz EMS



I figured it would be SAFD based on the locale. Ive probably seen you at NEB or NEM Im sure. FWIW Im always on unit 731 nights and in a white shirt..kinda narrows it down.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 8, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Schertz just lost several I's, they may be looking for some in the near future. Great and fairly progressive system just outside of SA. I can find out about san marcos hays co. too if Beaumont doesn't work out



San Marcos/Hays would be good too, but I had heard that they just did a class earlier this year. 
I might check out Schertz. Is it City of? and if so, there's no jobs posted, should I just email a resume to their EMS director?


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 8, 2011)

Check your PM JT


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 13, 2011)

Leaving here on Sunday to make it to testing in Beaumont on Monday. Written on Monday, if I pass that then I get to do their PAT, practicals, and interview on Tuesday


----------



## Harvey (Jul 13, 2011)

Those are some purdy nice fellas down there. Their firemen are also good people.


----------



## etocmeMedic7 (Aug 4, 2011)

*EMT Jobs in a call center, Jacksonville, FL*

I hear that HCA (Hospital Corporation of America) is hiring EMT's for a transfer center in Jax FL.  Perfect job for those tired of lifting and carrying!  Sounds like the pay range is going to be around $14 to $18 per hour to start.  Saw it on Careerbuilder.com


----------



## MusicMedic (Aug 9, 2011)

How much do EMT-B's make out in Beaumont? I's? 

im gonna be applying to San Antonio Fire soon.. should be testing in october.. 

i wouldnt mind relocating to Texas since it seems like theres alot more jobs out there than here in CA


----------

